# Doctors and medicine in the philippines



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Since so many people are arriving in the Philippines to vacation, I thought this might be a good time to repost this article in hopes it might help someone. This post is not intened to replace qualified medical care when needed:*


DOCTORS AND MEDICINE IN THE PHILIPPINES



Medical expenses in the States can run from $100.00 and up for an office visit depending on where one lives.
Depending on your insurance company they may or may not cover office visits.
The same is true for prescriptions. Most insurance policies do not cover prescriptions. 

So lets say for example living in California or elsewhere in the states; you are not feeling well and decide it’s time to go to the doctor. Even though you already know you have an upper respiratory infection, you also know a trip to the doctor is a necessary step on the road to recovery. 
So you call your doctor and schedule an appointment hoping he or she has time to squeeze you in today.
When you arrive at the doctors office it’s the regular routine. Changing out of your street clothes and into a paper or cloth gown that leaves your backside exposed to the air-conditioning in the office as well as preventing you from running out the door without scheduling another expensive appointment to be rechecked. 

Next the doctor arrives in the exam room and asks you how you are feeling. By now you feel worse than when you got there and ask yourself why on earth would the doctor ask such mindless question. After all, would you be sitting there in a half closed gown waiting to see him or her if you were feeling good?

After a brief exam the doctor informs you of what you already knew. You have an upper respiratory infection. He or she writes you the needed prescription and you redress, pay your bill, and head out the door. On your way home you stop at your favorite pharmacy and fill the prescription for a 10 day supply of amoxicillin that the doctor gave you. 

So maybe you spent $80.00 for the doctor and another $ 80.00 for the medicine. So total you spent $160.00 for all you need to get well.

Now lets try that same scenario here in the Philippines.

Since you are reasonably sure of the problem to begin with, there is no need to go to the doctor in the first place. Just go to any local pharmacy and get what you need. That’s right; no expensive doctors visit is needed. If unsure of the medication you need just tell the pharmacist your symptoms etc and he will sell you that same 10 day supply of amoxicillin. But this time, rather than $80.00us. It will cost you only about $2.00us. 
If you feel better about seeing a doctor first, sure why not? Go ahead and see the doctor. Here that doctors visit will only cost you in the neighborhood of $4.00us or so.
Blood pressure medication, antibiotics, and at some pharmacies even valium and Demerol are available over the counter. This is an amazing country. And once you learn the ropes, life becomes easier and a little bit less expensive.

Its never a good idea to self diagnose or self medicate unless you know EXACTLY what the problem is. But if you know for certain what the health problem is, it can be the best way to go and helps one save even more on the already low cost of living here in paradise. 
And why not? That money you saved can go a long way when you’re feeling better and out on the town next Saturday night…


----------

